# Do you look like your Maltese?



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Almost every time I take my Sophie for a walk, I get statements that she has a cute "human hairstyle"...Which got me thinking...we both do part our hairs...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

LOL, what a great idea for a costume.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

For some reason, Daisy and I always end up in color coordinated outfits - 
Totally not on purpose! 
But I am sure it looks like it is....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:good post - perfect that's to cute


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

This was just 3 minutes of Photoshop! 
You're right! It would make for a great costume! :w00t:
I love this dog...I forsee several dog-morphs in the future :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

so cute.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:w00t::HistericalSmiley::smrofl::ThankYou:for tonight's laugh!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Snowbody said:


> :w00t::HistericalSmiley::smrofl::ThankYou:for tonight's laugh!!!


You're welcome :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Almost every time I take my Sophie for a walk, I get statements that she has a cute "human hairstyle"...Which got me thinking...we both do part our hairs...:HistericalSmiley:


That's 'Hair'-larious!:smrofl:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sort of reminds me of this old photo of Kitzel, our opera guy!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> Sort of reminds me of this old photo of Kitzel, our opera guy!


Hee-hee-hee!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good one!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> Sort of reminds me of this old photo of Kitzel, our opera guy!


LOL! 
I'd love to hear him sing in person! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

